# Fantasy Football



## ayaotd

Anyone else here play/excited for the upcoming season?


----------



## gunshow86de

Me.

I won my league last year, and I'm pretty excited about the potential of my keepers for this season. My league only allow keepers to be from the 6th round and later from the previous year's draft, or picked up on waivers. I'm keeping Doug Martin and Randall Cobb. Everyone else pretty much has garbage to pick from on keepers. It will be tough to top my team last year though.

QB-Matt Ryan, RB's - Doug Martin, the rest aren't worth mentioning (.... you,Fred Jackson), WR's - Calvin Johnson, Reggie Wayne, Randall Cobb, TE's - Gronk, Dennis Pitta, Team D - Packers (feast or famine with that bunch), K - Mason Crosby (what the .... happened to him last year?)

It's a 12 man league, so that will explain some of the holes/lack of depth.


----------



## Ralyks

Love me some fantasy football. My team wasn't the greatest last year, but I managed a sleeper in CJ Spiller (y'know, when Chan Gailey wasn't being a douche and not having him play). Already done plenty of mock drafting to get ready for the season.

So on that note, we should have an SSO league... Or if anyone needs another head for theirs, let me know. I usually do multiple leagues.


----------



## Jlang

I would totally be down to do a SSO pool.


----------



## Ralyks

Just did my draft for one league. My roster;

QB - Russell Wilson
WR - Dez Bryant
WR - Demaryius Thomas
WR - Stevie Johnson
RB - C.J. Spiller
RB - Chris Johnson
TE - Vernon Davis
K - Lawrence Tynes
DEF/ST - Cinnicnati

Bench:
QB - Eli Manning
RB - David Wilson
WR - DeAndre Hopkins
RB - Eddy Lacy
RB - Fred Jackson
WR - Justin Blackmon


Not too bad, only real concern is that, while I have AWESOME WR's in Bryant and Thomas, the no. 3 spot is all questions. Stevie is having leg problems and needs to train for with the new QBs, Hopkins is a rookie and probably no. 2 behind Andre Johnson in Houston, and Blackmon is suspended for the first four games of the regular season.

Also, don't know who to start in week 1 between Wilson and Chris Johnson for the no. 2 RB spot.


----------



## flexkill

^^^ Not one Saint on your roster??? Tisk tisk tisk....haha. I had Justin Blackmon on my roster last year....NEVER again


----------



## Ralyks

Drew Brees and Jimmy Graham were both gone by the 3rd round, and I couldn't pass up Demaryius Thomas somehow falling to the 3rd round. I try to get Brees if he's still there, but a lot of guys drafted QBs early in this league, a philosophy I'm not fond of. I take Rodgers or Brees if they're still there in the 3rd, or just wait until round 5 or 6, depending on if Cam Newton is availible or not.

Also, I'm a Giants/Bills fan, so slight bias for their players. I'm betting CJ Spiller will be a top 5 running back by the end of the season, if not top 3.

I don't even know why I took Blackmon. I got one great game out of him least season, and he's suspended for the first 4 games of this season. I may just drop him for Brian Hartline, whos probably the best WR that went undrafted. I'm considering seeing if I can trade one of my RB's for a 3rd WR, maybe my friend would part with Tavon Austin...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Yup, i've been in a league with 12 guys for the past 7-8 years. 6 dudes in Washington state, 6 of us from Hampton Roads. no money, just joking and bragging rights, love it.

We are doing 6 keepers this year which i think is excessive.
Mine are....
- L.Fitzgerald
- Reggie Bush
- Jordy Nelson
- Wes Welker
- A. Boldin/Vick
- Antonio Gates

Need a QB - trying to decide whether to keep Boldin or Vick - leaning Vick ATM


----------



## Ralyks

I'd say that would depend on who's availible at QB. Vick's good, but too fragile.


----------



## ayaotd

Where would you guys draft Foster after his recent injury trouble?


----------



## gunshow86de

ayaotd said:


> Where would you guys draft Foster after his recent injury trouble?



That depends on a number of things; size of your league, draft position, and scoring system (PPR league?). Assuming he recovers by week 1, I'd still say he's a top 5 back. If you're picking in the later half of round 1 of a 10-12 team league with "standard scoring," and Foster is still hanging around, I'd take him. If he slips to round 2, definitely take him.


----------



## ayaotd

12 man league, standard scoring. Which pick do you take him with?


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, it looks like he'll be ready for week 1. Arian Foster of Houston Texans to come off PUP list - ESPN

Obviously you take Peterson before Foster. Personally, I would take Marshawn Lynch over Foster, and maybe Doug Martin or Jamal Charles (pretty big maybes).

Basicially, he should be the 2nd or 3rd RB off the board. For most leagues, that translates to somewhere in the first 5 picks.


----------



## ayaotd

Yeah. I think I would take Peterson, Martin, Spiller, then Foster. I would normally take him number two, but I think Spiller and Martin are good due to the injury.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm personally taking Spiller with any pick thats not the first two, but that may be my bias as a Bills fan and my hunch that he's going to have a monster year. But Foster, I would say is gone by pick #4 the latest. He was first picked in one of the leagues I drafted in.

Speaking of which, I did a draft where I think I did so well, I actually feel bad;

QB - Russell Wilson
WR - Calvin Johnson
WR - Demaryius Thomas
WR - Golden Tate
RB - C.J. Spiller
RB - David Wilson
TE - Jimmy Graham
W/R - Chris Ivory
K - Sebastian Janikowski
DEF/ST - San Francisco

Bench is EJ Manuel, Matt Schuab, Rueben Randle, Jared Cook, Tavon Austin, Giovani Bernard, DeAndre Hopkins, and Eddy Lacy. I'm only wondering if I should maybe switch out Tate with Austin, Ivory with Lacy, etc...


----------



## ayaotd

Wow. How many peoe in your league?^


----------



## Ralyks

10 people, I was pick #6. I was seriously wondering how the hell Calvin was still there at my pick in the 2nd round, and Jimmy Graham was still there in the 3rd, Demaryius in the 4th...


----------



## ayaotd

That's awesome man! I have a 12 man live draft on Sunday, then an online draft Monday!


----------



## Ralyks

Thanks, and best of luck. I'm suppose to be doing a live draft in a 12 man league with a much bigger by in, but it's still waiting to be rescheduled. I'm waiting for a chance to drunkenly take Leon Sandcastle with my first pick.


----------



## ayaotd

My 12 man live draft ended up being 10. It is an IDP league. I don't have my team in front of me. Here is what I remember. Standard, 1 QB, 3 WR, 2 RB, 1 TE, K, then defense goes 3 of any position, 2 DB's. Kind of a ridiculous league. Unlimited waivers.

QB: Cam Newton, Eli Manning
RB: Doug Martin, Chris Johnson, Giovanni Bernard, Chris Ivory
WR: Dez Bryant, AJ Green, Jordy Nelson, Greg Jennings
TE: Tony Gonzalez. Zach Sudfeld
K: Phil Dawson
D: D'Qwell Jackson, LaVonte David, Clay Matthews, Daryl Washington
DB: Richard Sherman, Mark Barron


----------



## Ralyks

Not bad at all. Never did a league where you can draft defensive players.

Here's one I did for a buy-in league last night, which is my first keeper league. 1 QB, 2 RB, 2 WR, 1 TE, 1 Flex, DEF/ST, K, standard scoring;

QB - Andrew Luck, Jay Cutler
RB - CJ Spiller, Jamaal Charles, Vick Ballard, Ben Tate
WR - Andre Johnson, Hakeem Nicks, Anquain Boldin, Golden Tate, Alshon Jeffrey
TE - Vernon Davis, Tyler Eifert
K - Blair Walsh
DEF/ST - Seattle


----------



## ayaotd

I just did my 12 person draft. Standard scoring, 1 qb, 2 wr, 2 rb, 1 def, 1 te, 1 k, 1 flex.

Qb- Andrew Luck, Andy Dalton
RB- Alfred Morris, Reggie Bush, Lamaar Miller
Wr- Brandon Marshall, Greg Jennings
Te- Tony Gonzalez 
K- Phil Dawson
Def-Houston
Bench-Andy Dalton, Lance Moore, Martellus Bennent, Michael Floyd, Johnathan Dwyer


----------



## Ralyks

I like it. Especially at RB. Morris is probably going to get more runs in with RGIII taking a step back in running, and I think Bush is going to have major yardage with an increase in catches.


----------



## gunshow86de

Got my own draft coming up this weekend, and I could use a little advice. Like I mentioned above, we are doing keepers this year. Our league was split about doing the keepers, so I compromised and made them optional. They will take the place of your 1st and 2nd round picks, respectively. I'm picking last since I'm the defending champ flex, and I know using Doug Martin as my 1st round keeper with the 12th pick is a no-brainer. However, it's a snake draft, which means I get 1st pick of the 2nd round. I'm not sure if I should use Randall Cobb for my other keeper. I don't expect any other "elite" RB's to be left to the 2nd round. My hesitation is that a top QB (like a Matt Ryan, who I somehow snagged in the 3rd round last year) might still be available, and would be a better value (or at least a safer bet). What would you guys do?


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Just did my draft for one league. My roster;
> 
> QB - Russell Wilson
> WR - Dez Bryant
> WR - Demaryius Thomas
> WR - Stevie Johnson
> RB - C.J. Spiller
> RB - Chris Johnson
> TE - Vernon Davis
> K - Lawrence Tynes
> DEF/ST - Cinnicnati
> 
> Bench:
> QB - Eli Manning
> RB - David Wilson
> WR - DeAndre Hopkins
> RB - Eddy Lacy
> RB - Fred Jackson
> WR - Justin Blackmon
> 
> 
> Not too bad, only real concern is that, while I have AWESOME WR's in Bryant and Thomas, the no. 3 spot is all questions. Stevie is having leg problems and needs to train for with the new QBs, Hopkins is a rookie and probably no. 2 behind Andre Johnson in Houston, and Blackmon is suspended for the first four games of the regular season.
> 
> Also, don't know who to start in week 1 between Wilson and Chris Johnson for the no. 2 RB spot.


That's a great draft list.^ There's some really good players there....good to see you have Russell Wilson and Dez Bryant is one of my favorite WRs in the league, wish Seattle had him.


----------



## Ralyks

Matt Ryan will likely still be there in the 3rd or 4th round. I feel like After Brees, Rodgers, and possibly Petyon, you have Ryan, Brady, Newton, Luck, Kaepernick, Wilson, RGIII, and Stafford, and you're fine with just about any of them (maybe Brady a bit more than the rest). I myself seem to have either Wilson or Luck is all of my leagues. Everyone after that is backup level.



Shawn said:


> That's a great draft list.^ There's some really good players there....good to see you have Russell Wilson and Dez Bryant is one of my favorite WRs in the league, wish Seattle had him.


 
I like that line-up a lot, meanwhile, its the only league I'm doing that doesn't have money on the line


----------



## Ralyks

So here's a conundrum I'm facing; Tyler Eifert or Zach Sudfeld to backup Vernon Davis on TE? Eifert was considered the top TE of the draft and is probably going to have a good amount of catches (he's more known for receiving than blocking), but Sudfeld is the favorite to start if Gronk is still out, and may even be the one to take Hernandez's pace, and I think we know how Tom Brady likes to throw to his TEs.


----------



## ayaotd

I believe Sudfeld will produce. I dropped Martellus Bennett and picked up Sudfeld post draft.


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I picked up Sudfeld in two smaller leagues I'm doing, but I missed the boat on him for the two leagues I actually pay the most attention to.


----------



## ayaotd

We all have a thread to share our success and woes!


----------



## Ralyks

Like how someones in my cousins/family league is trying to offer me Fred Jackson for Giovani Bernard (I have CJ Spiller), or Miles Austin and someone I can't remember for Dez Bryant. I think my family thinks I'm an idiot


----------



## ayaotd

Some people offer ridiculous trades. 
Would you start Newton or Romo? It is in my league I am not as fond of. QB TD's are worth six.


----------



## Ralyks

This week, I want to say Romo, because I'm not sure how Cam will go up against Seattles defense.


----------



## gunshow86de

Of course the week Peyton throws 7 touchdowns, my opponent would have Demaryius and Julius Thomas (who accounted for 4 of those TDs).


----------



## Ralyks

I have Demaryius on two of my leagues, so huzzah. Thank god I didn't face Peyton this week


----------



## ayaotd

Ralyks said:


> This week, I want to say Romo, because I'm not sure how Cam will go up against Seattles defense.



Those were my thoughts exactly.


----------



## RicharizardSwag

Payton got me 46 points last night with those 7 TD Passes.

Don't draft a QB in the first round they said. It's a bad idea they said.


----------



## ayaotd

Hopefully he keeps it up for you. ^ How many guys in your league?


----------



## Joose

65.7 points from Manning last night. And another 30 or so from Demaryius Thomas. Lovely!


----------



## ayaotd

Won in both my leagues. Good way to start the year.


----------



## gunshow86de

Won my first week match up by a whopping 2 points, thanks to that late Owen Daniel's TD.  

Ridiculously high scoring week for a "standard points" league (I'm the team on the left). FYI, it's a 12 team league, if you're wondering why Montee Ball is in my starting lineup.


----------



## KevHo

I'm a little late to to this thread, but really happy to find it here on SSO.

Here's my lineup - 10 team PPR league - 1 QB, 2 RBs, 2 WRs, 1 TE, 1 W/R/T

QB - Matthew Stafford, Michael Vick
RB - LeSean McCoy, Chris Johnson, Stevan Ridley, Shane Vereen, Bryce Brown
WR - Calvin Johnson, Vincent Jackson, Cecil Shorts, DeAndre Hopkins
TE - Greg Olsen, Tyler Eifert
K - Greg Zuerlein
DST - Denver

I lost BIG TIME in week 1. I went up against Peyton Manning, Wes Welker, Adrian Peterson, Anquan Boldin, and Andre Johnson. The majority of my starters didn't show up at all this week. I sure hope I have better luck in week 2.


----------



## Joose

1-0
1-0

Good start!

League 1 (Also have the Vikes' kicker, 8 points):





League 2:


----------



## Ralyks

2-0 in one paid league, 0-2 in another. I can thank the Seahawks DEF/ST for helping me win this week in the first one.

Also, is it foolish of me to possibly start Alex Smith going against a weak Eagles defense (plus Andy Reid wanting revenge) over Andrew Luck going against a strong 49ers defense?


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Yup, I had the Seahawks D too. I'm 2-0 now, highest scoring team second week in a row, despite Fitty and Andre having somewhat disappointing weeks.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm debating offering someone Knowshon Moreno and Anquain Boldin for Brandon Marshall. He has pretty much no second RB behind Chris Johnson. Thoughts?


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Ralyks said:


> I'm debating offering someone Knowshon Moreno and Anquain Boldin for Brandon Marshall. He has pretty much no second RB behind Chris Johnson. Thoughts?


 
I'd go for it. Marshall had a slow week this week, but I got a lot out of him the first two weeks.

My friend is offering me Aaron Rodgers and Hakeem Nicks for Matt Ryan and Victor Cruz. I'm kind of iffy on it. I would love to have Rodgers, but Matt Ryan is a solid QB for me and despite this week Cruz has been awesome this season.


----------



## KevHo

^ - Don't do it man. Victor Cruz is the only bright spot on NY's offense. Nicks is unable to get open the way he used to before his injury last season.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

KevHo said:


> ^ - Don't do it man. Victor Cruz is the only bright spot on NY's offense. Nicks is unable to get open the way he used to before his injury last season.


 
I already told him no last week. Glad I did. Cruz got me 23 points yesterday. Still undefeated in my league at 4-0. Definitely a first for me.


----------



## Ralyks

I was up some 20 points in my big league and figured I was good for this week... Then I saw my opponent still had Jimmy Graham to play 

Also, as much as I love CJ Spiller and I put on his jersey weekly, I'm starting to regret drafting him first...


----------



## ayaotd

I am 4-0 in my 10 man, 2-2 in my 12 man.
It has been tough. I do not have any Broncos or Saints lol


----------



## Ralyks

The week I decide to bench Spiller, he runs for 66 yards and a TD


----------



## ayaotd

Those quick big play backs are so hit and miss!


----------



## MFB

Ralyks said:


> The week I decide to bench Spiller, he runs for 66 yards and a TD



Oh shit, my roommates gonna be pissed as well


----------



## Joose

Holy crap... In my game, I have Peyton Manning, Demaryius Thomas and Julius Thomas. My opponent has Tony Romo, Jason Witten and Wes Welker. My fantasy game is as dramatic as the real game was. Fcuk me this is close.

All I have left is Tony Gonzalez (flex) and all he has is Snelling. I'm winning by 1.7 points.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Ugh, my team shit the bed this week. And on the week the Peterson is on a bye. 45.5 points and I only have Matt Ryan left to play.


----------



## Ralyks

Crushed my opponents in 4 out of 5 leagues. The last one I'm up by 4 points, but my opponent still has to play Tony Gonzalez, so I'm not exactly hopeful there. Thankful, its the one league thats just for fun and not paid.

Also, in my work league, Alshon Jeffery got my 37.8 points by himself. I suggest grabbing him if he hasn't been taken and you need some WR depth. He put up a damn good game in week 4 too, but this week, 2 TD, 200+ yards. Yeeeaaahhh boy.


----------



## ayaotd

2-3 in my 12 man, 5-0 in my 10 man. Lost a dog shit game . Like 68 to 71. I had Atlanta's defense and also had them picked in a suicide pool. ;/


----------



## DoomJazz

Won 2 years in a row and going for a three-peat with Drew Brees as my QB. Stoked as hell, considering I'm 5-0 right now, and week 6 projections seem to be way in my favor. It's a 12 man league, and I managed to pick up the Chief's defense off of free agency . Fred Jackson has to be my MVP right now, got him off of auto draft, could not have been any luckier.


----------



## Ralyks

Week 6 in my main league has me against Peyton Manning AND Adrian Peterson. Crap.


----------



## DoomJazz

Not that anyone cares, but 6-0 right now


----------



## Ralyks

So before I was all worried about Peyton and Adrian Peterson? Yeah... I CRUSHED my opponent 168.5 to 74.5 

I'd like to thank Jamaal Charles, Knowshon Moreno, Vernon Davis, and Justin Blackmon for putting up MONSTER games this week. Vernon Davis alone was JUST shy of 40 points alone.


----------



## Ralyks

So this weekend, going into the Vikings/Giants game, I was down 87 - 89 in my main league. My opponent played everyone, I still had Hakeem Nicks and Blair Walsh, plus I had to pick up Cordarelle Patterson since Brandon Jacobs was out AT THE LAST EFFIN' MINUTE!... So between the 3 of them, I just barely scored 6.5 points and come out with the win and a 5 - 2 record. 
Hakeem Nicks is giving me a heart attack, meanwhile, I keep Anquan Boldin on the bench and he had a decent game. I figure it's best to keep Boldin there since he hasn't put up many fantasy points, and I have Vernon Davis as my TE, it didn't seem smart to have both a WR and a TE from the same team.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Glad I picked up Marvin Jones off free agency this week!


----------



## KevHo

I've got Matt Stafford and Megatron and I STILL lost this week. I left MJD and Terrence Williams on the bench. Reuben Randle gave me a goose egg. FML.


----------



## Ralyks

KevHo said:


> I've got Matt Stafford and Megatron and I STILL lost this week. I left MJD and Terrence Williams on the bench. Reuben Randle gave me a goose egg. FML.



One of my leagues I have Calvin and Randle. Played both, and unfortunately, since my opponent played Andy Dalton and he put up Peyton-like numbers, I need Russell Wilson to give me at least 20 points tonight. Oiii....


----------



## TheDivineWing22

My friend just offered me Arian Foster, My choice of either Golden tate or Nate Johnson, and a 5th round pick for Brandon Marshall, Ryan Mathews, and my 3rd round pick.

I really want to have both Foster and Peterson on my team, but my other starting WR are Cruz and Marvin Jones. Jones has just started to pick up his game and Cruz is very hit and miss with the Giants sucking so bad. So Marshall has been my only consistent WR.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ralyks

My only thing is, I feel uneasy about Fosters health/consistency. Otherwise, could be worth a gamble, depending in how much Golden Tate steps up before Pecry Havin comes back.

I have a bit of a query; I'm thinking of offering someone either Philip Rivers or Andrew Luck plus Terrance Williams and Dwayne Bowe for Calvin Johnson, Eli Manning, and Scott Chandler. I need a consistent WR outside of of Williams, and he has starters in Andy Dalton (just laid a stinker), Alshon Jeffrey, Kendall Weight, Greg Olsen, and Roddy White.

Any advice folks?


----------



## Joose

So this week just blows for me.

On BYE: Peyton Manning, Demaryius Thomas, Julius Thomas, Cecil shorts

And then Justin Blackmon.... that motherfvcker. He was my final draft pick, a pretty good secret weapon.

Ugh! My points machines are all out. I've replaced them with Alex Smith (*cringe*), Kenny Stills, Greg Olsen, Terrance Williams and Denarius Moore. Not the worst replacements, right? I've been prepping for this week lol.


EDIT: Well... Smith, Williams and Stills were quite a letdown today. Ugh!


----------



## Ralyks

Andre Johnson put up 55.5 points for me in my main league. Jesus.

If I get at least 20 points between Eddie Lacy and Alshon Jeffrey, I'll sweep all my leagues this week.


----------



## Ralyks

Aaaaand I sweep all of my leagues this week 

And scratch that Megatron trade. After Rodgers went down last night, I offered the guy who had him Phillip Rivers, Hakeem Nicks, and Terrance Williams for Vincent Jackson and Victor Cruz. His back up is Alex Smith, who is on a bye this week, and really isn't a fantasy monster anyway.


----------



## DoomJazz

I have officially taken my first loss this week, my opponent had Andre Johnson and he ended up beating me 107-92 

So I'm 8-1 now. Perfect record is gone forever...


----------



## ayaotd

Man. I have a trade offer. I told a guy I wanted Julius Thomas. He is offering me Thomas and Hillis, for Lamar Miller and Tony Gonzalez. I know Hillis is junk, but I basically would be trading my flex running back (Miller) and upgrading my Tight End to Thomas. Give me advice guys! I don't know what to do, should I trade to get Thomas or play Miller from my flex. The Dolphins finally seem to be using him.


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I just got the Miller off the waiver wire in my office league myself. The thing with Hillis is, I wouldn't be shocked if he's gone soon, with Andre Brown coming back this week and almost all but confirmed that he'll be the starter. That will probably make the NYG RB depth chart look like Andre Brown, then Brandon Jacobs, then Michael Cox, unless they cut Cox and try to put him on the practice squad. In short, I somehow think Hillis has no more value, and possible team soon.


----------



## ayaotd

I know Hillis has no value. Should I flip Miller for Thomas?


----------



## Ralyks

Who are your other RBs?


----------



## ayaotd

I am in a flex league.
My rb's are Reggie Bush, Alfred Morris, Lamar Miller and Joique Bell.

My WR's right now are Brandon Marshall, Marvin Jones, Michael Floyd,Riley Cooper, Heyward-Bey

My TE's in Tony Gonzalez. 

If I trade Miller I could always flex Bell or a wideout I suppose. I'm just balancing if it is worth upgrading Gonzalez to Thomas and losing Miller as my flex back.


----------



## Ralyks

Just clinched a playoff spot in my dynasty league  I'm now playoff bound in 3 of 4 leagues, definitely an improvement on last year.

That said, it feels weird that I may have to roll with Alex Smith over Andrew Luck as my QB through the playoffs in my dynasty league. Smith's been a good fantasy play recently, Luck... not so much.


----------



## ayaotd

Big questions... Should I pick up a QB instead of playing Luck this week? Should I play Lamar Miller or Riley Cooper in my flex?


----------



## Ralyks

Riley Cooper, and what QBs are available?


----------



## ayaotd

I net out and got Flacco. Praying he can have a day the Vikes.


----------



## Ralyks

It's entirely possible. I also think EJ Manuel could have a decent day. He did at least 18 points the past two weeks, and you can throw on whoevers not on Revis Island for the Bucs, and even then, Stevie Johnson is one of the few guys who can outplay Revis. On top of that, theres even a chance Revis is out.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, I'm winning by more than 100 points in my first round matchup. Having Peyton and Shady certainly helps. Only downside is Peyton will likely be rested during championship week (if not sooner), assuming I make it to the championship game. Andy Dalton is my backup, fairly noticeable drop off in production there.


----------



## Ralyks

Noticable dropoff, but I think Dalton will be ok down the stretch.

That advice I gave on EJ Manuel? Don't listen to me when it comes to the Bills. Ever


----------



## gunshow86de

Got a dilemma for my RB2 slot this week.

Montee Ball vs Chargers (still splitting carries w/ Moreno but has come on strong the last few weeks)

or

Rashad Jennings vs Chiefs (starter getting the bulk of the carries as long as McFadden is out, but playing against a better defense and doesn't have as strong a passing game keeping teams from loading the box)


So, who you got?

FYI, in my league Ball is projected 8 points and Jennings 14 points. 

Also worth noting, Broncos are playing Thursday and Jennings is still listed as questionable due to concussion protocol from 2 weeks ago. If I put Jennings in the lineup and he can't go, I'm stuck with Pierre Thomas or Brandon Bolden.


----------



## Ralyks

If it weren't for the possibility of not playing, I'd go Jennings. The Chiefs defense isn't what it was earlier this season, and even CJ Spiller was able to rip a big game off of them (god, it pains me to talk about the player who's jersey I wear that way ).


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Great, my first game in the playoffs and Peterson is unlikely to play.


----------



## gunshow86de

That went well. I guess that's what I get for thinking I could repeat as champion. I also started Ball.

Hey, maybe Shady can break off another 200+ yard game!


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


> I also started Ball.


 
Trust me, starting Knowshon really didn't fare much better


----------



## gunshow86de

Woooooo!

My opponent's team managed to out suck mine.

You don't know how excited I was for that last Stafford pick.

I barely made it, but time to get ready for championship week!


----------



## Ralyks

I, too, have made the championship game! I'd like to thank Jamaal Charles for posting SIXTY ONE points (!!!), and The Seattle Def/ST for blanking the Giants and getting five picks (The NY sports fan in me was overtaken by the fantasy player in me, as you can see).

See, even if you drafted CJ Spiller in the first round, your dreams can still come true!... Just hope Jamaal Charles is still there in the second round.

SHIVAKAMINI SOMAKANDARKRAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Yeah, Seahawks D and Desean Jackson were my only saving grace (graces?). 

Peyton and Shady had somewhat disappointing weeks. 

Ball, Fitty, Andre Johnson and Coby Fleener each laid an egg, respectively.


----------



## Ralyks

My final dilema for the season... Do I roll into the finals with Alex Smith, Andrew Luck, or Jay Cutler?


----------



## Ralyks

Scratch that, my opponent swiped Cutler off the waiver. Now I'm torn between Alex Smith, Andrew Luck, or Kirk Cousins...


----------



## gunshow86de

Back to back champ baby!!!!

Won by a whole 3 points!!


----------



## Ralyks

Rolled with Alex Smith. Bad call. But right now it looks like it would have been grim regardless. Damn you LeSean McCoy 

Oh well, at least I made it to the championship game and still get $175 for second place, but no bragging rights...

The Albequerque Heisenbergs will avenege this loss next season!


----------



## ayaotd

Won my ten man league, consolation playoff win in my twelve man which resulted in winning back my league fee. Crazy season. I have already began examining stats to prepare for next year. I have a pretty cool idea for a fantasy app, if anyone has any sort of programming prowess please message me


----------



## Ralyks

So, anyone ready for the 2014 season? Just signed up for my office league.


----------



## MFB

Anyone starting an SSO league? I know there was talks of doing one for fantasy hockey, but that's still a ways off and I'd be down to do one.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm up for an SSO league if we can get at least 8 people.


----------



## Ralyks

Just giving this a bit of a bump to see if anybody wanted to do Fantasy this year. Already got my office league going, as well as one with a few friends.


----------



## Shawn

I've been considering it again this year but last year was kinda rough but fun.


----------



## MFB

I'm down for doing it if we can get enough people


----------



## Joose

I'd totally be down for an SSO league! Hopefully through ESPN, as their fantasy app is just the best. Actually, their whole fantasy setup is the best, in my opinion.

Decided to join a league with one of my friends for this season on top of my annual league... the draft was last week. Who drafts this early??? And on top of that, it was an auction draft, which was irritating. Either way... I ended up with my (most likely) starters being:

QB: Peyton Manning
WR: Demaryius Thomas
WR: Brandon Marshall
RB: Montee Ball
RB: Giovani Bernard
TE: Jordan Cameron
FLEX: LeGarrette Blount
D/ST: Denver (REALLY hoping those free agency moves pay off)
K: Sebastian Janikowski


----------



## Ralyks

ESPN app is my favorite too, and it looks even better this year. Yahoo is... meh, but most people I know seem to use it more.

Also, ridiculously early for a draft. I personally don't see the point in drafting until between the last preseason game and first regular season game.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> ESPN app is my favorite too, and it looks even better this year. Yahoo is... meh, but most people I know seem to use it more.
> 
> Also, ridiculously early for a draft. I personally don't see the point in drafting until between the last preseason game and first regular season game.



Yeah. Well, apparently they've drafted the same week for like 7 years, so since I'm the new guy I just stayed quiet lol.


----------



## Ralyks

Joose said:


> Yeah. Well, apparently they've drafted the same week for like 7 years, so since I'm the new guy I just stayed quiet lol.


 

Can't say I blame you. A long running league is a sacred thing.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> Can't say I blame you. A long running league is a sacred thing.



Indeed it is. My long running league is apparently going with Yahoo this season. I am not happy about this. Half of the guys decided they wanted something different and the league manager agrees. Damnit, we have 4 years of stats on ESPN; I don't like this one bit!


----------



## Ralyks

Did the draft for my long standing league last night. It was interesting given what keepers were being kept, seeing how some guys that are considered early rounders this year went way late last year, and the rule was you gave up a pick two rounds higher than that player was originally drafted. Example, Montee Ball was taken in the 5th round last year, so the man that drafted him gladly gave up a 3rd round pick for someone that is considered a first or second rounder this year. I kept Cordarelle Patterson, since he went undrafted, it only cost me my twelfth round pick (Side note: Just about everyone had someone undrafted worth keeping, so there literally only was one person picking in the twelfth round  ).

Anyway, my roster ended up as such;

QB - Colin Kaepernick
RB - Toby Gerhart
RB - Shane Vereen
WR - Demaryius Thomas
WR - Mike Wallace
TE - Jimmy Graham
FLEX - Jeremy Hill
DEF/ST - Carolina Panthers
K - Mason Crosby

And my bench;

QB - Alex Smith
WR - Cordarelle Patterson
WR - Brandin Cooks
WR - Markus Wheaton
RB - Christine Michael
RB - Charles Sims
TE - Zach Ertz

Not too bad, although I feel RB is my weakest point. There weren't any real great RBs I trusted by the time it got to my round two pick, and Jimmy Graham was somehow still there in the second round.


----------



## ayaotd

I will post my draft I had with idp players later on! 1 out of my 3 drafts done.


----------



## Joose

My annual league's draft was tonight. I hate picking in the middle, my whole plan got screwed up. My team isn't bad, but it's not phenomenal. And I accidently grabbed SF's defense instead of DEN's. Ugh! Oh well, here's my roster:

QB: Tom Brady
WR: Demaryius Thomas
WR: Victor Cruz
RB: Andre Ellington
RB: Chris Johnson
TE: Greg Olsen
FLEX: Bernard Pierce
FLEX: Kelvin Benjamin
K: Stephen Gostkowski
D/ST: San Francisco

Bench:
Riley Cooper
Carlos Hyde
Christine Michael
Martellus Bennett
Kenny Stills


----------



## Ralyks

So I was just offered Rob Gronkowski and Josh Gordon for Jimmy Graham. Its a kepper league, so basically, I get Gronk this year, and Gordon next year in exchange for an 8th round pick. I'm thinking of doing it only if he throws in DeMarco Murray and I throw in Shane Vereen. Thoughts?


----------



## Joose

^Hmm, I dunno man. I'd have an issue letting go of Graham for Gronk and a next season Gordon. Who's to say Gordon won't do something stupid again?


----------



## ayaotd

Looking to three peat as regular season champion in this league. Do any of you guys do IDP? I recently wrote an article that actually got published onto a larger fantasy site. You can find my site at mondaymorningowner.blogspot.com . Here is my IDP article for anyone who is interested : IDP (Individual Defensive Players) 2014 Draft Guide - FantasyBallblogger

I had some ridiculous picks in this draft. Never though I would get some of the guys I did picking 12th in a 12 man. Calvin Johnson at 12...

QB- Colin Kaepernick
WR- Calvin Johnson, Demaryius Thomas, Tavon Austin
RB- Le'Veon Bell, Trent Richardson, Bishop Sankey, Fred Jackson, Khiry Robinson
TE- Rob Gronkowski, Jordan Reed
K- Mason Crosby

D-J.J. Watt, Derrick Johnson, Justin Houston, Von Miller
DB- Eric Weddle, Harrison Smith, Kam Chancellor


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, you got JJ Watt as a 12th pick? Either you snagged him early or nobody else was paying attention.


----------



## ayaotd

No! I took him fifth! First defensive player off the board with incredible value. No one understood to draft dee compared to other players.


----------



## ayaotd

Second draft done. 12 man flex.

Qb- Brees
RB- McCoy, Bell, Richardson,Ridley, Hyde, 
Wr- Fitzgerald, Patterson, Wheaton, Evans, Dobson
Te- Witten, Bennent
K- Phil Dawson
D- Denver


----------



## Joose

^Glad someone else is taking a chance on Denver's D/ST. They were really only bad when it came to defending the pass last season, which really shouldn't be an issue now. The rush defense was great last season. And now DeMarcus Ware AND Von Miller getting after the QB? Really should be pretty good.

I picked up Brandon McManus in one of my leagues yesterday. He's replacing Prater during his suspension and apparently has been showing elite leg strength and has been spending an assload of time with Colquitt (holder/punter). I'm gonna try him out week 1, since it's in Denver and against a good team (Indy). I expect double digit fantasy points.


----------



## MartinMTL

So I ended up in a league this year. Draft is in 2 and a half hours about. Unfortunately I know .... all about football (at least in terms of stats and players). 

Anybody got some tips for me? I'm going to be scrolling the projections while drafting, for sure, but it could go any way. What positions should I be looking at first for example? Any specific players to be on the lookout for? Maybe some underrated guys who might not get picked up right away... 

Pretty sure I'm not doing an auction draft, which I feel is for the better.


----------



## Joose

MartinMTL said:


> So I ended up in a league this year. Draft is in 2 and a half hours about. Unfortunately I know .... all about football (at least in terms of stats and players).
> 
> Anybody got some tips for me? I'm going to be scrolling the projections while drafting, for sure, but it could go any way. What positions should I be looking at first for example? Any specific players to be on the lookout for? Maybe some underrated guys who might not get picked up right away...
> 
> Pretty sure I'm not doing an auction draft, which I feel is for the better.



Most people I know take a RB first; for me, it really depends on where I'm picking. Had I picked in the top 3 of my annual league this year, I would have grabbed Peyton Manning, who was the top fantasy scorer last season. But I picked 7th, Manning was taken 4th.. there were no RBs I desperately wanted, so I grabbed Demaryius Thomas, knowing full well that the best WRs would be gone by the time I picked again. 

As far as sleepers go, I have a difficult time predicting those. Montee Ball went 6th in my annual league, and I thought I'd be able to get him in the 2nd round... 

I think Kelvin Benjamin is going to be a surprise secret weapon. Cam Newton looks his way a LOT, and he's easily the top wideout for Carolina. I also think Giovani Bernard is going to be much better than last season.


----------



## Joose

Oh wonderful, Ellington is OUT. 

I'm already weak at RB in that league. My top 2 after him are Chris Johnson and Bernard Pierce. Ugh... one of the teams pulled a dick move and has like 7 good RB's. Best available right now is Jonathan Stewart lol.


----------



## ayaotd

At least you have two starters? :S


----------



## Joose

Yeah, but not great ones.

The team i'm playing against has Peyton, I have Demaryius Thomas and am taking Cody Latimer off the bench to hopefully offset some of Manning's points. Latimer and Sanders are filling Welker's position, Latimer is expected be used like they used Tamme last season, just in the red zone.


----------



## Joose

So Chris Johnson put up good points. Pierce got me -1.60....

Left SF's D/ST on the bench, in favor of Chicago's... HUGE mistake. Week 1 is always so brutal.


----------



## lewstherin006

Get rid of Chicago's D. It will be like that all year from them.


----------



## Joose

I got rocked in both of my leagues. Absolutely rocked.

I did acquire Montee Ball and Russell Wilson in my annual league though; still have Brady, but not so sure about him just yet.


----------



## Ralyks

Dominated my keeper league, lost my family league, lost my office league by 3 points because Larry Fitzgerald didn't do ANYTHING. I seem to always kick ass in my keeper league that I've been in for a few years, yet only do meh in other leagues....


----------



## Joose

This is how things went for me.... kicking myself for not starting SF's D/ST. Not that I would have won anyway.


----------



## Joose

Well, I destroyed in my annual league... thanks to starting Kirk Cousins over Tom Brady. Martellus Bennett and Kelvin Benjamin obviously helped too lol.

But my other league... All I needed was 4 points from Brandon Marshall to win, that's it. And he got.... ZERO. Wtf?

And in that same league, this week, i have some players on a BYE... Peyton Manning, Montee Ball, Giovanni Bernard, Demaryius Thomas and Terrance West... not good haha.


----------



## Ralyks

Joose said:


> Well, I destroyed in my annual league... thanks to starting Kirk Cousins over Tom Brady.


 
My girlfriends dad talked me out of starting Cousins over Kaepernick in week 3  On the flip side, I talked him out of starting Eli Manning over Stafford, and that, too, SURPRINGSLY went on to be a bad decision


----------



## Joose

Starting Cousins over Brady this week? Not so great. No way in hell Brady will have 4 INT's.


----------



## Ralyks

Last week, I started Kaepernick over Cousins. This week, Cousins over Kaepernick. Both awful decisions  Doing bad in my keeper league, but at least I'm dominating in my family and office leagues.


----------



## Joose

Oh I'm gonna lose in my annual league, due to starting Cousins.

Even after I had so many other players surpass their projections...

Steve Smith, SF D/ST, Malcolm Floyd, Chris Johnson, Kelvin Benjamin, Justin Forsett, Martellus Bennett.... all well above their projections. 

Speaking of Bennett, at what point are they going to increase his projections? Through 4 weeks he has doubled what any of the fantasy sites thought he would get. Him and Kelvin Benjamin were sneaky late rounders for me.


Edit: Wow, Brady wouldn't have won it for me either. 1-3 it is. Interesting statistic our league manager mentioned to me today though, the champion in our league for the past 4 years has been someone who started 1-3 or 0-4. Is there hope? I'm putting my trust into Eli from now on.


----------



## pushpull7

Guys, I hope you are not pissed at me for chiming in. But I'm trying to follow fantasy, and just fall short. 

For example, I guess that ST/D is one thing? SF dominated PHI but PHI was the number one team? 

Uggggggg, I'll never get the hang of it.


----------



## Joose

^Say what now? Fantasy is really quite simple, my friend. Yes, in most leagues you just use a D/ST instead of individual defensive players. I have not yet played in a league with individuals. 

I certainly made a good decision this week... I picked up and started Green Bay's D/ST; when they said Ponder was starting, I figured "what's the downside here?"... sure enough, 2 INT's, pick 6, 6 sacks, fumble recovery, less than 300 yards allowed, only 10 points allowed; yeah, I got plenty of points.

Starting Malcom Floyd over Larry Fitzgerald this week; Palmer is still out and I'm feeling pretty confident Arizona is gonna get worked by Denver.


----------



## MFB

You sure about that? Cards are undefeated, and I know Denver is a strong team, but this year has been a turn around year for some teams, with Arizona being one of them along with Cincinnati.


----------



## Joose

Coming off a loss and bye and at home? I think Denver's gonna be out for blood.


----------



## Joose

Let me get your opinions on this, if I can...

Right now I have 3 QB's in my annual league, but I don't know who to start... I do not have an elite QB, since Brady is suckin' ass.

-Brady: Yeah, no.. benched. 
-Eli Manning: ATL has NO defense... Eli has put up good numbers the past 3 weeks; sure seems like the smartest option.
-Blake Bortles: I know it seems dumb to have a controversy between him and Eli, but ok.. the Steelers have been really inconsistent, their defense is all kinds of banged up; Bortles' first start was a pretty brutal one, being IN San Diego; and as a lot of these analysts are pointing out, the playbook was nothing like one that would make sense for Bortles' style. I believe it was Dan Marino who said "expect that boy to break loose next week". 

I truly believe I'm in a tough spot here, anyone else agree?


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> ^Say what now? Fantasy is really quite simple, my friend. Yes, in most leagues you just use a D/ST instead of individual defensive players. I have not yet played in a league with individuals.
> 
> I certainly made a good decision this week... I picked up and started Green Bay's D/ST; when they said Ponder was starting, I figured "what's the downside here?"... sure enough, 2 INT's, pick 6, 6 sacks, fumble recovery, less than 300 yards allowed, only 10 points allowed; yeah, I got plenty of points.
> 
> Starting Malcom Floyd over Larry Fitzgerald this week; Palmer is still out and I'm feeling pretty confident Arizona is gonna get worked by Denver.



Ok, first question then. How/why do you use "flex" starts? Remember, you're teaching the elderly here


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Let me get your opinions on this, if I can...
> 
> Right now I have 3 QB's in my annual league, but I don't know who to start... I do not have an elite QB, since Brady is suckin' ass.
> 
> -Brady: Yeah, no.. benched.
> -Eli Manning: ATL has NO defense... Eli has put up good numbers the past 3 weeks; sure seems like the smartest option.
> -Blake Bortles: I know it seems dumb to have a controversy between him and Eli, but ok.. the Steelers have been really inconsistent, their defense is all kinds of banged up; Bortles' first start was a pretty brutal one, being IN San Diego; and as a lot of these analysts are pointing out, the playbook was nothing like one that would make sense for Bortles' style. I believe it was Dan Marino who said "expect that boy to break loose next week".
> 
> I truly believe I'm in a tough spot here, anyone else agree?



Now THAT seems like a no-brainer here. That's what I don't understand about fantasy. To me it's obvious, start Eli. ATL is on the road, NYG are getting more weapons (will we see a beckam sighting?????? ) and they look to have that west coast offense going. Plus the ATL is a terrible defense.


----------



## pushpull7

MFB said:


> You sure about that? Cards are undefeated, and I know Denver is a strong team, but this year has been a turn around year for some teams, with Arizona being one of them along with Cincinnati.



I haven't seen enough from denver to be overly confident. Do you mean (Joose) micheal floyd?


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> Ok, first question then. How/why do you use "flex" starts? Remember, you're teaching the elderly here



Do you actually mean the FLEX position? As in, either a WR, RB or TE? Cause that's pretty easy, just picking someone you think will get the most points. My annual league has 2 FLEX positions, I have Martellus Bennett in one and Malcom Floyd in the other. And no, i don't mean Michael Floyd, I mean San Diego's Floyd. 



chrisharbin said:


> Now THAT seems like a no-brainer here. That's what I don't understand about fantasy. To me it's obvious, start Eli. ATL is on the road, NYG are getting more weapons (will we see a beckam sighting?????? ) and they look to have that west coast offense going. Plus the ATL is a terrible defense.



Yeah, the answer sure seems obvious and i'll most likely start Eli. But there are plenty of reasons to start Bortles.. Like i said, they're probably gonna have a totally different playbook and going against a banged up defense, or if they get worked by Pittsburgh's offense then there could be a fair amount of garbage points (hey, they're just as valuable  ), etc.

But yes, I'll probably start Eli because I'm just not that big of a risk taker.


----------



## pushpull7

I don't know how interceptions work in fantasy. Seems like they don't really count much? If so I guess Bortles is an ok start. Pittsburgh d isn't what it used to be but......I dunno. Like you said, not a risk taker.


----------



## Joose

In that particular league, INT's take away 3 points, so it's significant. 90% sure I'll leave him on the bench and see what he does. Hell, part of the reason I'd want to take the risk is because the person I'm playing named their team "Teenage Mutant Ninja Bortles" and it's someone I'm not particularly fond of.


----------



## Ralyks

So I'm conflicted... In my keeper PPR league, my RBs are Shane Vereen, Toby Gerhart, Jeremy Hill, and James Starks... Not exactly RBs that strike fear into the hearts of, well, anyone. Now, my TEs are Jimmy Graham and Zach Ertz... Anyone think that maybe I should bite the bullet and try to trade Graham for a top tier RB?


----------



## pushpull7

Depends on the RB. But Graham will get it going I think. I don't know why they haven't done more.


----------



## MFB

Normally I'd say Vereen is a solid option for RB, but this season? Nobody on the NE team is a good option


----------



## Joose

MFB said:


> Normally I'd say Vereen is a solid option for RB, but this season? Nobody on the NE team is a good option



Aside from last week, Gostkowski has been a double-digit scorer. You know NE's suckin' ass when the kicker is the only player worth starting in fantasy.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, looks like there is a reason I wouldn't be a good fantasy player


----------



## Joose

Whew, boy am I glad I didn't take that risk with Bortles.

And so.. i started GB's D/ST in one league and Philly's in the other. Patting myself on the back for those.


----------



## Joose

Oh what a day to have Demaryius Thomas in both of my leagues; 8 receptions, 226 yds, 2 TDs!


----------



## Ralyks

Joose said:


> Oh what a day to have Demaryius Thomas in both of my leagues; 8 receptions, 226 yds, 2 TDs!


 
I was suppose to lose my keeper league by a long shot. Demaryius Thomas helped me win by exactly 2 points.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> I was suppose to lose my keeper league by a long shot. Demaryius Thomas helped me win by exactly 2 points.



Hoorah DT! Haha

He would've had even more if offsetting penalties didn't negate that 77yd TD. What a day.


----------



## Ralyks

And to think, someone had the audacity to try and offer me Trent Richardson for Demaryius Thomas. Thats... insulting.


----------



## Joose

I was offered Vincent Jackson. Dafuq?


----------



## Joose

Who started Tom Brady, Demaryius Thomas, Kelvin Benjamin, Justin Forsett, Ronnie Hillman, Greg Olsen, Larry Fitzgerald, Malcom Floyd, Philly's D/ST and Stephen Gostkowski? This guy! 

My opponent could triple his score and still lose.


----------



## mr11

Lesean McCoy FINALLY had at least a mildly decent game. 

But of course now they have a bye and I'm short on RB's... Joique Bell I choose you!


----------



## Joose

^Yeah, not having Philly's D/ST is gonna hurt me, based on the past few weeks. I'm playing it safe and starting Cleveland's D/ST. I have San Fran on my bench too, but they'll be in Denver, so no..


----------



## Ralyks

So is Jimmy Graham worth Montee Ball, Pierre Thomas, and Khiry Robsinson, for someone whos RBs consist of Shane Vereen, Jeremy Hill, and Toby Gerhart?


----------



## mr11

Ralyks said:


> So is Jimmy Graham worth Montee Ball, Pierre Thomas, and Khiry Robsinson, for someone whos RBs consist of Shane Vereen, Jeremy Hill, and Toby Gerhart?



Given that I'm not exactly winning my fantasy league right now, take my advice with a grain of salt. I also live in New Orleans so I know the saints a little.

Mark Ingram is coming back next week, so that'll cut down especially on Robinson. And since they split carries so much, having 2 Saints backs is essentially having 1 starting back on another team. And Jimmy will be back after missing 2 weeks TOPS and probably just 1. What is your other tight end option?


----------



## mr11

Joose said:


> ^Yeah, not having Philly's D/ST is gonna hurt me, based on the past few weeks. I'm playing it safe and starting Cleveland's D/ST. I have San Fran on my bench too, but they'll be in Denver, so no..



Starting ANY defense against the Jaguars is a great decision. I keep waiting for Philly's D to stop being so lucky and get shredded. Maybe they're actually... good? My poor Saints giving them Jenkins and Sproles. Ouch


----------



## Joose

^Yeah, I've started the D/ST against the Jags every game so far in one of my leagues. But my annual, I have only used Philly and San Fran. But yeah, Cleveland is getting used there too this week.

So many of my points have come from Philly's D/ST; same with Stephen Gostkowski, only one week not in double-digits so far.


----------



## Joose

Make that 2 weeks that Gostkowski didn't hit double-digits. Oh well, can't expect 15-18 points out of a kicker every week.


----------



## mr11

He still scored more than Edelman


----------



## Joose

These "experts" can suck my nuts. Hillman having a hell of a game against SF!

I have Demaryius and Hillman in my annual league; Manning, Demaryius ans Hillman in my new league. Boom.


Edit: I have scored higher than my projections for 5 weeks straight. And I have been my annual (and much more competitive) league's top scorer for 4 weeks straight. I started 0-3. On fire!


----------



## mr11

Joose said:


> These "experts" can suck my nuts. Hillman having a hell of a game against SF!
> 
> I have Demaryius and Hillman in my annual league; Manning, Demaryius ans Hillman in my new league. Boom.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have scored higher than my projections for 5 weeks straight. And I have been my annual (and much more competitive) league's top scorer for 4 weeks straight. I started 0-3. On fire!



I started 1-3 and have won the past 3, top scorer twice. Every time I play based on projected scores I get burned. Demaryius and Golden Tate (unfortunately for my saints) saved my bacon this week though. Ben Tate and Cameron busted . That's what I get for putting some kind of faith in Cleveland


----------



## Joose

^I benched Cameron for Gates at the last minute.

I did put faith in Cleveland's D/ST, cause I mean... Jacksonville.


----------



## Joose

Wow that Pittsburgh/Houston game almost ruined my night haha.

In my new league, my team had a dreadful week... was losing 86-29. Then the Broncos game happened and I ended up 107-86. But he still had Le'Veon Bell. Final score? 107-105. Whew!

(Also have Manning, DT and Hillman in that league)


----------



## Ralyks

That moment where you're stuck with Ryan Tannehill due to by weeks...


----------



## Joose

^Could be a lot worse, I'd say. He's done quite well this season and he's @Jax this week.

Since the Denver/San Diego game is tomorrow, I need to hurry up and make up my mind on who to start in my 2nd Flex spot; either Malcom Floyd or Larry Fitzgerald. Tough decision; San Diego tends to so well in Denver, Floyd could be a big factor. Fitz is against Philly, who do allow a lot of points, but who also have the potential to really screw things up for Palmer. I also have Philly's D/ST.


----------



## Joose

Even though I currently have the highest score in my money league, I need Murray and Bryant to score less than a combined 26 points. What a stretch that is, being at home against the Redskins. Ugh... I'd be fine if I had started Fitzgerald and Baltimore's D/ST instead of Malcom Floyd and Philly's D/ST. Or Brandin Cooks didn't have by far his biggest game this season.


----------



## mr11

So should I finally give up on my dream that Zac Stacy would breakout this year? He seems to be pushed out of the rotation. I just can't bring my self to drop him...


----------



## Joose

^Do you need the roster space? I almost gave up on Brady, glad I didn't.


----------



## mr11

Not really as I just lost Brian Quick who I need to replace with someone... Too bad Stacy has no trade value


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah.... So about that decision to play Tannehill this week. And to think, I coulda took a chance on Kyle Orton....


----------



## Joose

^You didn't make the wrong call though; I mean, it's the Jags and Tannehill has been playing pretty well. Just like the week I started Eli over Brady. Eli had been playing awesome, Brady had been mediocre. Did it work out that week? Hellllll no haha.

I'll be starting Orton on Brady's bye next week; he'll be home against KC, we'll see how that plays out.

Forsett is likely out this week, and I was 1 Waiver spot away from getting Taliaferro, ugh! And there are no decent RBs available because we have a team that is hoarding 6 on his bench. What a dick. And it's the guy I play this week.

Edit: And now Forsett expects to play. At least I didn't drop him or anything. My worst fantasy experience so far this season was when ALL of the injury updates said Andre Ellington was indefinitely OUT for 5-6 weeks, dropped him, 2 days later he was a "game day decision"......


----------



## mr11

Ralyks said:


> Yeah.... So about that decision to play Tannehill this week. And to think, I coulda took a chance on Kyle Orton....



 One can never be blamed for not playing/picking-up Kyle Orton...


----------



## mr11

Matt Forte and Julio Jones just showed up on the waiver wire... Idiots. Problem is I'm number 6 waiver priority. Maybe nobody else will notice right?


----------



## Joose

mr11 said:


> Matt Forte and Julio Jones just showed up on the waiver wire... Idiots. Problem is I'm number 6 waiver priority. Maybe nobody else will notice right?



I mean... are those people giving up or something? Lol


----------



## mr11

Joose said:


> I mean... are those people giving up or something? Lol



Haha their 8-0 record might just show they know more than I do but I've got to wonder. This league has two of every skill position and a bench of only 5 so I think the bye week might have done them in, there were certainly some less desirable players to drop though...


----------



## Joose

Yeah I mean, Jones is one thing, kinda.... but Forte? What the hell?

We only have one 8-0 team in my money league, but he has the least points scored against him by nearly 200. So, ain't that some bullshit?


----------



## Joose

Well, Benjamin and Olsen got me a combined 5.80 points, whereas Ingram (who I'm against in both leagues) quadrupled the 2 of them. 

C'monnnnnnn shootout in Foxborough! Both leagues may depend on it. Sure hope Hillman can run all over New England, since their run defense is... not spectacular. Need lots of Manning, Brady, Demaryius, Gostkowski and Hillman points!


----------



## mr11

Well I ended up getting Julio jones off the wire. Matt forte slipped away unfortunately.

And yeah Greg Olsen did not help me out going against jimmy graham.


----------



## Ralyks

So I just traded away Zach Ertz, Brandin Cooks, and Zac Stacy for Tre Mason, Pierre Thomas, and Vincent Jackson. Apparently people think I made out like a bandit in the trade.


----------



## mr11

Ralyks said:


> So I just traded away Zach Ertz, Brandin Cooks, and Zac Stacy for Tre Mason, Pierre Thomas, and Vincent Jackson. Apparently people think I made out like a bandit in the trade.



Well to me that seems like a Brandon cooks for Vincent Jackson trade as the others probably won't produce much. Maaaaaybe tre mason but I'm not on board with any Rams offensive weapons. Definitely not a bad trade though, just might not be a good one either. I also have Vincent Jackson and I wish he got traded before the deadline. Oh well.


----------



## Ralyks

mr11 said:


> Well to me that seems like a Brandon cooks for Vincent Jackson trade as the others probably won't produce much. Maaaaaybe tre mason but I'm not on board with any Rams offensive weapons.


 
Considering before that my RB corp has consisted of Shane Vereen, Toby Gerhart, Jeremy Hill, and Zac Stacy (I also have Charles Sims in my IR spot), Mason and Thomas seem like an upgrade regardless. I wasn't fond of parting with Ertz too much, but considering my starting TE is Jimmy Graham, I think I'll be ok.


----------



## mr11

Ralyks said:


> Considering before that my RB corp has consisted of Shane Vereen, Toby Gerhart, Jeremy Hill, and Zac Stacy (I also have Charles Sims in my IR spot), Mason and Thomas seem like an upgrade regardless. I wasn't fond of parting with Ertz too much, but considering my starting TE is Jimmy Graham, I think I'll be ok.



Yeah possibly. I just don't see many touches going towards pierre thomas anymore.


----------



## Joose

Ugh, so torn on which D/ST to start! Not much time left to decide... San Fran vs St Louis or Philly @Houston. Philly allows more points, but Houston could have a lot of turnovers. Buuuuut Foster's been on his shit... i may have to go with SF today.

Edit: Alright, as much as I adore watching the Chargers get worked, I really need some Floyd and Gates points lol


----------



## mr11

Who'd you go with? I hope you chose better than I did when I sat Julian Edelman.


----------



## Joose

Ugh, fvckin Edelman.

I went with SF, hoorah for the right choice! Lol

And despite my Broncos losing, I still got plenty of points out of Demaryius and Hillman. And also plenty out of Brady and Gostkowski. I should have the game in the bag; I'm 62 points up; he has Eli Manning and Trent Richardson left.


----------



## mr11

Nice. I got killed this week even with Luck still to play. I'll blame bye weeks...


----------



## Joose

I lose Brady and Gostkowski next week. Gostkowski has more points this season than most of my roster... more than K Benjamin, R Hillman, G Olsen, J Forsett, L Fitzgerald, M Bennett, Malcom Floyd, SF's D/ST.... yeah. Who knew losing my damn Kicker would be such a big loss.


----------



## mr11

1 lousy point. Man. I really didn't think I had a shot at all. If the Giants could score points the Colts wouldn't have run the ball for the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## Joose

Damn, that blows.

Better hope for a stat correction in your favor.


----------



## Ralyks

So do you guys think its safe to drop the Panthers DEF/ST at this point? I feel like they're dragging this season outside of maybe 2 or 3 games, and Greg Hardy is pretty much done in Carolina. I'm trying to put a waiver claim in for Detroit (who seem to have a pretty good defense this year), but Denver, Kansas City, Green Bay, and Cinncinati are all currently on the wire as well.

I normally don't care about DEF/ST THAT much, but hey, I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Joose

^Seems pretty safe to me.

In my annual league I have SF, Philly and Baltimore (Baltimore should be good this week, as they have been for awhile now) and in my other league I'll be starting Denver's this week because, ya know, the Raiders.


----------



## Ralyks

Ended up with Detroits DEF/ST. It paid off well enough.

On a side note, DAMMIT CARSON PALMER!! I dropped Tony Romo is my office league and used Palmer since Andrew Luck was on a bye week. Just when I was starting to think Palmer would have a big year  My 4 win streak (and also scoring the most points in each of those weeks) has been snapped in that league.

Fortunately, kicked some ass in my Keeper and Family leagues.


----------



## Joose

I was fine, until Arizona's D/ST got 2 TDs in the 4th quarter.... Hillman getting benched as a precaution didn't help either. 

I need Kelvin Benjamin and Greg Olsen to both have a big game tonight. I need 35 points between them. Entirely possible, they've done it a couple of times this season. Here's to hoping Newton is on his game tonight; Philly allows tons of points, give them all to Benjamin and Olsen!


----------



## Joose

Olsen and Benjamin got me plenty of points. But... I lost by .43 points. Barring a favorable stat correction, I am so heartbroken. This game was personal, against my old drummer of 9 years.


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I had Olsen playing too... in the aforementioned office league I just got my streak broken in


----------



## Joose

Gonna lose by 6 or so points probably. Brady sucked tonight. SF's defense on the bench, Jonas Gray on the bench, ugh... could be up like 50 points right now.


----------



## michblanch

I have Ben Tate in one of my leagues. 
I'm hoping that he can get some time on the field with the Vikings. 

I've been pretty happy with Denard Robinson as a late pickup.


----------



## Joose

I grabbed Tate as well.

Also grabbed Cody Latimer and Andre Caldwell; I have bench space and if Emmanuel Sanders isn't cleared this week, I'm gonna start one of them. Caldwell is probably the safer bet, but everybody knows Latimer has some serious potential.


----------



## Joose

My team is on the left. The team I played was #1 in the league. May still be, not sure yet. Either way, this win solidifies my spot in the playoffs. Yes, clinched with a 6-6 record lol; super competitive league, only 3 teams with more than 6 wins.


----------



## pushpull7

See, this is why I don't understand FF. How can BUF's defense shut the yets down completely and PHI allow way more points/yards and they are just a couple of points off. Or am I not reading this correctly?


----------



## Joose

Philly would've had more if they didn't allow so many points.

Philly had 5 sacks, 2 fumble recoveries, an interception, 206 return yards and a kickoff return for a TD. Lots of bonus points going on there.

Buffalo had 7 sacks, a pick 6, a blocked kick, no fumble recoveries and only 18 return yards.

Just gotta remember it's the defense AND special teams.


----------



## pushpull7

Which I didn't remember (oops)


----------



## Joose

You should try fantasy next year. I think we should have a 10 or 12-team SSO league. It'll get super competitive. And my favorite thing about fantasy is that it makes you genuinely care about damn near every game, every week.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm thinking about it. I thought about it this year but I'm a pretty solitary guy so I don't have groups to join and don't just want to randomly join something.


----------



## Joose

Yeah I hear ya. But an SSO league would be awesome. Randomized draft order; 4 randomized divisions (if we can get 12 people), standard roster with 2 flex positions (qb wr wr rb rb te w/r/t w/r/t k d/st), oh yeah... something like that. The only other decision would be whether or not there are winnings at the end of the season. Or some sort of reward. Rewards drastically lower the chances of there being a dead team just because they lost a few in a row.


----------



## Joose

Playoffs have begun. 

I had Bennett in tonight, and he got me 16 points! Almost benched him, as I almost do every week but never follow through, haha.

Was against Marshall and Bailey; Bailey got plenty of kicks in, but I lucked out on Marshall. Though I hope he recovers well; hell of a player. That rib shot looked brutal.


----------



## Ralyks

Eliminated from my keeper league, about to be eliminated from my family league...

At least I got a bye week in my office league and hopefully scoring more points than anyone else this season rides me to a championship.


----------



## Joose

I won the first playoff game, 113-52 against the guy I also beat 150-129 two weeks ago, and who beat me 134-80 in Week 1. Revenge! Haha... but seriously, took away his Playoff BYE and then eliminated him. Boom.

Playoff Week 2 though... I'm worried. Facing the only team in the league with more points on the season than me. Cam Newton won't be playing, Benjamin and Olsen kind of play important roles on my team. Here's to hoping Derek Anderson or whatever his name is can send some passes their way.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Started 1-4 in my league to finish 8-5 and 2nd in the league, 1st in my division. Been riding Forsett and Jamaal Charles the whole way.


----------



## Joose

^Forsett was easily my best waiver pick up. Week 3 I think. I started 1-3, finished 6-7. Not my best season, but the league is competitive enough that I squeezed my way into the playoffs. I have the 2nd most points in the league and the most scored against me. According to Yahoo, all of my losses have been to teams that had their highest score of the season. I mean, c'mon!


----------



## Joose

Well, I'm kinda nervous about tomorrow and Monday. I've been in this league for so many years and I've never made it beyond Week 2 of the Playoffs. Though I have made the Playoffs every year. 

I'm projected to lose by 7 points, so at least we seem pretty evenly matched. He has Brees and Graham, that could hurt. I have Forsett and am starting Baltimore's D/ST against Jax, could also be a strong pair. Greg Olsen and Kelvin Benjamin are usually my deadly duo, but who knows what's gonna happen with Anderson under center... I know 3 of the 4 TDs he's thrown this season were to Benjamin, and this is against Tampa Bay... so here's to hoping.


Edit: Oh this is not going well...


Edit II: I'm against Beckham Jr... this is awful. I'm really going to need Brees and Graham to crumble tomorrow. It's really my only chance.

Edit III: I'm winning 122-104. I have Martellus Bennett left, he has Brees and Graham. I can win, but it will take a great deal of luck.


----------



## pushpull7

Sorry dude. Brees got the memo and said NOPE.


----------



## Joose

Six straight playoff week 2 losses. Go fvck yourself, Brees!


----------



## pushpull7

sorry, had to  at that.

Yeah, here's the deal with brees. With the exception of the niners game, he wins all the games I wish he'd lose and loses all the games I wish he'd win


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Man this is emBEARassing.


----------

